
Should MySpace Be Put Out to Pasture? - ndarkness
http://blog.ndarkness.com/blog/456/should-myspace-be-put-out-to-pasture/
======
wclax04
I thought it was... I don't know a single person who still uses it...

~~~
ndarkness
Everyday I hear more and more people say that they have deleted their accounts
because they never went to the site anymore.

